# Does dove taste good?



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Here everybody talkin bout dove shoots. Are they a dark meat, greasy, gamey?



Might have to eat me one.


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

REAL good. Gotta shoot you a whole mess of em' to make a meal. Bacon wrapped, marinated in Dale's (lower sodium kind), and on the grill. Excellent.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang...whole mess of em huh. Was lookin out my window at the 2 in the yard...all plump and juicy like. Guess it wouldn't be worth it for 2 though.



I sure am hungry though. Eyeballin the cats now.


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

They are one of favorite meats. Stuff them with cream cheese, jalepenos, wrap in bacon, glaze with a spicy honey sauce, season and grill.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I read that and said, "Are you kiddin me? Every red blooded southerner knows that dove is a delicacey." 

Then I noticed who wrote that. oke Actually, a dove appears to be a pretty good size bird, but only the breast has much meat on it, and there are a lot of feathers that makes the bird look bigger. So, it takes about 6 - 8 - 10 birds and a six pack of beer to make a meal. Man they are good, sweeter than chicken.


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

This how I make' em. Yummy!

IMG_0381.JPG


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (10/7/2009)*Dang...whole mess of em huh. Was lookin out my window at the 2 in the yard...all plump and juicy like. Guess it wouldn't be worth it for 2 though.
> 
> I sure am hungry though. Eyeballin the cats now.


Come over to my house and you can shoot a whole mess of <STRIKE>seagulls</STRIKE> doves. They go great with a Heineken. oke


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

> *HaterAide (10/7/2009)*REAL good. Gotta shoot you a whole mess of em' to make a meal. Bacon wrapped, marinated in Dale's (lower sodium kind), and on the grill. Excellent.


Thats how I cook em too. We also make dove and tenderloinkabobs. Dark meat but very tasty...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

They are a dark meat but they are awesome. Smotherfried, grilled with bacon wrapped around them, pretty much anyway you prepare them. They are a whole lot better than a yard bird any day. I suggest that you go ahead snipe those 2 you been seeing.Try them for yourself.:hungry


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Like most wild game, dove meat can be really dry, so wrap in bacon to grill or simmer in sauce of your preference, or both.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

He probably doesn't eat grits either ! oke


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

> *HaterAide (10/7/2009)*REAL good. Gotta shoot you a whole mess of em' to make a meal. Bacon wrapped, marinated in Dale's (lower sodium kind), and on the grill. Excellent.


+1 or teryaki


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Clay-Doh (10/7/2009)*Here everybody talkin bout dove shoots. Are they a dark meat, greasy, gamey?
> 
> 
> 
> Might have to eat me one.




you ate a jack crevelle seared like it was prime rib .i couldnt see why you wouldn't try buzzard


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa ha...buzzard. Let me catch one in my yard and Ill try it.



And yess CCC, I eat grits! Been eatin em way before I came down here actually.



Is there a season or permit neded to shoot dove in your yard? If not, think I'll try them 2


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

In your yard I would just try a nice pellet gun, all you will need, throw some bird seed out, pop one, wait, pop another, wait, pop another, wait, pop another wait, pop another, wait, pop another, wait, pop another, wait, pop another, wait...........put beer on ice........call CCC........get grill going.....................


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Try this. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Take both sides of the breast out (two pieces per bird boneless/skinless)

Cut a small slice in the inside of each piece, making a small pocket

Put one slice of Jalapeno pepper into each pocket on each piece and run thru with toothpick

Put each suffed piece into a bowl of 1000 Island Dressing overnight. 

Grill the next day. 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Don't worry about setting the table, None of it will ever make it inside.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

I COULD TAKE MY PELLET GUN AND HAVE YOU A DOZEN IN THE MORNING OFF THE POWER LINES IN FRONT OF THE HOUSE, BUT MY BLK LAB LOVES TO EAT THEM TOO. I LIVE IN THE CITY LIMITS SO I HAVE TO BE CAREFUL OF THE PO-PO. THEIR ALSO GOOD PRACTICE FOR YOUR SLINGSHOT SKILLS CAUSE THEY TOO STUPID TO FLY AWAY WHEN ONE OF THEIR BUDDIES FALLS TO THE GROUND.THEY JUST LOOK AT HIM LIKE HE'S STUPID OR HE GOT INTO THE FERMINTED PAIRS AGAIN.


----------



## off route II (Sep 28, 2007)

absolutely delicious anyway you fix them.


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Turbow (10/7/2009)*They are one of favorite meats. Stuff them with cream cheese, jalepenos, wrap in bacon, glaze with a spicy honey sauce, season and grill.


wrap in bacon, stuff with cream cheese, peppers,glaze with honey, season and grill. well what did bird taste like ? i can make a brick taste good with all that. ha ha ha just jabbin


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Good, but not quite as tasty as robin. Make ya some good dove or robin etouffe or marinate in orange juice, wrap in bacon and throw on the pit.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *spear em (10/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Turbow (10/7/2009)*They are one of favorite meats. Stuff them with cream cheese, jalepenos, wrap in bacon, glaze with a spicy honey sauce, season and grill.
> ...




Probably tasted like chicken stuffed with cream cheese, peppers, and honey wrapped with bacon....heheheh


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

clay...I'm gonna go try and kill a few this afternoon. Depending on how many we kill I might have a few to drop off over in GB tomorrow on my way to the beach. Let me know if you want any to try and i'll see what i can do


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Pellet rifle is what I was plannin. Got a Benjermin .22 cal bolt action pump with a scope on it that is about as old as me (inherited from my grandfather) and deadly accurate and has taken out many a nuisance bird in my backyard eating up all my dogfood. A few squirrels have suffered a fate from it. And yes I know... squirrels are good to eat. They got ate. Not these little grey ones you got down here, but the big fat red ones we got up in MI.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good Josh! I'll have these 2 by this afternoon.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

A few tidbits....dove are migratory birds and are managed by the feds not the state. limits 15. can't hunt over feed, can only hunt them from noon til dusk right now, you need a hunting license and a migratory bird permit, and a few other things here and there. make sure you read the regs



Only reason I said any of that is because a few years ago my neighbor called the cops and FWC on me for shooting dove in my backyard with my pellet rifle, luckily I was all legal, the old lady was just pissed because i was shooting her "pets". So make sure you're legal


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx for the heads up!


----------



## J D Tremblay (Sep 8, 2009)

Dove from Hell

Take the cleaned dove ( can be skinned or Plucked ) wash well inside and out. put several bamboo skewers in warm water to soak. season the birds inside and out with Kosher salt and Fresh Ground White peper. place 1/2 fresh Jalapeno in the chest cavity of each bird ( if you like it hot leave the seeds and viens in the peper if not cut them out ) next wrap each bird with a peice of good thicck cut bacon and pin them closed with the soaked skewers. cook on a med hot grill untill almost done and finish in a 350 degree oven untill bacon is crisp. let rest for 5 mins and consume. Be careful your tongue will beat your eyes black they are so good. I mean so good you would slap your mamas hand for the last one

Good Eating


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Greasy, Slimly...well heck yea....what do expect it is SOAP....:banghead

Seriously, yes they are good eating. BBob


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

id rather eat a dove ANYDAY over a chicken or turkey


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/8/2009)*id rather eat a dove ANYDAY over a chicken or turkey




lmao from the looks of you i bet you could eat a pickup truck bed load of em to huh.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Man, I see a great helmet cam video coming????!!!!!!! :letsdrink

With sound, I bet it would be great!!!! :clap


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

It's ironic that the bird that is the universal symbol of peace is the most shot-at animal in the world. :shedevil :usaflagThey are very tastey:hungry


----------

